# Any Hummingbird Sightings ?



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anybody seen any at their feeders?

Pick ><>


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Got lots of em in Utopia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

We have a couple in Lumberton


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

saw 1 last week. farwest Houston. ,hiway 6 and clay rd


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

How about a hummingbird moth? Never seen one before this one.










The hummingbird feeder is not yet set up this year.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Had a pair stay through winter here in Anahuac. The ruby throated ones showed up about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Got three working my feeder here in Port M.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

been around on n padre for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Saw one around a hibiscus, but none around my two feeders, in NW Houston.

My guess is he was passing through, and spotted the flower


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had a ruby red here last week, after it got cold it left, maybe went back south,lol


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got my feeder filled up. Hopefully, they will show up.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got another showed up today and its hanging close to my red coral honeysuckle vine plant , i planted this from a small plant off ebay about 3-4 years ago , came from florida


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Tuesday between Aransas Pass and Rockport.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Saw the first spring hummer today.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Saw the first spring hummer today.


a red throat, thats what ive had so far? :dance:


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

We saw a couple of hummingbirds two weeks ago at Toledo Bend and put up our feeders. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

covered up w/black-chins here...
they're going thru 3qts/day.
showed up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Have a big bay window in our master bedroom, couple of feeders hanging in a big yaupon holly near the window. This morning I was awakened by the goofy little birds
flying into the window. I don't know how they survive it. We live NW of Beaumont 
and they showed up big time here this morning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Saw my first one at the feeder yesterday.


----------



## Huntin' Fool (Apr 15, 2011)

Ruby Throated (male) have been here in North Hockley for about 2 weeks


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

a Ruby throat showed up this morning in Baytown.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

None sighted here yet this spring but we had a freeze a few days ago.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

We have a couple here in Winnie.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Had an "un-authorized fly by" today while cleaning fish. He (or she) headed to the colorful yellowjacket trap for a few minutes and then went on his (or her) way.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Saw one yesterday. Also saw a bald eagle fly over our street with something in it's beak being chased by a crow. Freaking awesome!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Have a few down here.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Saw several at the feeder Saturday.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Saw one yesterday. Also saw a bald eagle fly over our street with something in it's beak being chased by a crow. Freaking awesome!


potlicker crow,lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got 2 red throats now


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Had one come in Easter weekend in Brookside. Level is still high in feeder, so he was prolly a scout.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think all my migrates split with the nice weather this morning, had warblers, hummers, gray catbirds, orioles and a few i never id up until yesterday, today havent seen any


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a bunch around the house in Nada. Saw 1 bird Saturday on the pomegranate tree so I put up 2 feeders. By Sunday a pack had shown up so I put 4 more feeders out.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Was on the patio and swear I saw 1 buzz thru under the tree canopy so I cleaned and filled my feeders last night and hung all 3 just b4 dark. 

This morning I saw a ruby throat hittin 1 of the feeders when I let the dogs out.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We've been seeing one ruby female the past week


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

have seen a couple at the feeder in Pearland


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

We have them buzzing around the feeder here in Rockport.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have a couple in magnolia looking at all the flowers but they are not working the feeder.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Had one ruby throated buzz through last Saturday, put out 4 feeders but have not seen any since. Oak Forest area Houston.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

They have been keeping my busy filling my feeders.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

chris8641 said:


> They have been keeping my busy filling my feeders.


I must have just seen scouts here recently in Seabrook. Had four feeders out for a week and still haven't seen one.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

mrau said:


> I must have just seen scouts here recently in Seabrook. Had four feeders out for a week and still haven't seen one.


I put my feeder out about a week ago and hadn't seen any until maybe yesterday evening. I didn't see it, but I thought I heard one chirp as it went flying through the yard. Maybe I'll put my eyes on one or two this evening.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Like honey bees at my place outside between Aransas Pass and Rockport.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

NaClH2O said:


> I put my feeder out about a week ago and hadn't seen any until maybe yesterday evening. I didn't see it, but I thought I heard one chirp as it went flying through the yard. Maybe I'll put my eyes on one or two this evening.


I heard the same thing yesterday (or thought I did). When they're here in force we always know it. We arrange the feeders fairly close out back and they hit them in swarms. Lot of fun having coffe on the porch in the mornings. It's like being in the middle of an air war at times.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

they show up here in March.. usually second week... stay till mid-Oct...
we feed over 3 qts a day...

little devils are just like Obama voters....
they come for the goodies and then a big fight breaks out....

I spread out the feeders to keep a boss bird too busy to watch everything....

Black Chins get along OK...

Ruby-Throat males want to dominate a single feeder, but will get greedy and try to shag another feeder...

he'll wear himself out trying and have to rest, which allows others to feed.

space all feeders 25ft apart and everyone's happy, full and fed.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, just now i counted atleast 5 so i have atleast 2 more that i knew about i had the other day, all look kinda all new as they are hungry, and an oriole showed up too


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

NaClH2O said:


> I put my feeder out about a week ago and hadn't seen any until maybe yesterday evening. I didn't see it, but I thought I heard one chirp as it went flying through the yard. Maybe I'll put my eyes on one or two this evening.


I put my feeders out right about the date of this post (5/8) and we just haven't been seeing them. Anyone else in the Seabrook seen them this year?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I had a couple down here on the Island a few months ago but they dissappeared and I haven't seen any since. I saw one at my sister's place in Beach City yesterday but in years past she usually had dozens.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

kweber said:


> they show up here in March.. usually second week... stay till mid-Oct...
> we feed over 3 qts a day...
> 
> little devils are just like Obama voters....
> ...


Seeing the exact same thing here in Utopia, got three feeders out and going through about the same amount of sugar water.
We've never had this many around here before except during migration time.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

cubera said:


> Seeing the exact same thing here in Utopia, got three feeders out and going through about the same amount of sugar water.
> We've never had this many around here before except during migration time.


Crazy. We're usually overrun with them. Nothing so far this year. We finally took our son to see Epic yesterday and that's the only hummingbirds we've seen all year. Kind of miss having morning coffee on the porch and watching all the aerobatics.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hummingbirds*

For the past few years we have had a dozen or so around almost all year. This year we had a couple a few months ago, they didn't stay long and our feeders have bare even though my wife cleans, disinfects and fills them at least every few days. Wish I knew the problem.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had 1 show up today, feeders are out now, last year was around sept. 9th before i had any


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Put the feeders out about a week ago. Have several in the evenings. Mostly the green ones. Tonight I had a ruby throat. I love these little birds. 

Oh, and yes, they are already fighting - lol.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a few here in Victoria. but only about 3-4


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got several that fight over the two feeders I have out. It's fun watching them. They'll buzz bomb each other, and buzz bomb us as we sit on the porch watching them. They've even hit our patio door as they fight each other. Pretty cool watching them.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

some in Hitchcock area


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

mley1 said:


> I got several that fight over the two feeders I have out. It's fun watching them. They'll buzz bomb each other, and buzz bomb us as we sit on the porch watching them. They've even hit our patio door as they fight each other. Pretty cool watching them.


We've had them here in Seabrook for a couple of weeks now. Funny you talk about them buzzing you as well as each other. They do that here sometimes as well. They definitely aren't worried about their opponents size.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Noticed them day before yesterday. Feeders out.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

They have been hitting me feeders for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Light migration so far out here in the Katy Prairie. I have multiple feeders and an abundance of nectar plants but only a few H-birds.


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Saw two this morning also on my hibiscus. Don't have any feeders up.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have 15-20 at my feeders and plants right now in Nada. That should go way up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

The number of hummers has increased big time since yesterday morning.
50 miles west of Houston.
Keep those feeders filled. The migration is on.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They started showing up in greater numbers yesterday here in Utopia.

Rockport is where you want to go to see one of their last stops before heading for South America.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have them here in Austin at my feeder. On dove season opening day, we had one decoy up on the mojos.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have definitely got 1 now and perhaps others. I have a feeder in front and another in back. Hopefully we get to see some more of them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Got 2 now....It is so hot now that we have to change water every other day or the sugar water will get rancid & they will not come to it.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have around 100(rough estimate) at my feeders and all in my flower beds now. I am filling the 12 feeders I have up every day when I get home and the peek time for Nada isn't for another week or 2. They are going nuts.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bunch of them in our front and back yards.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

We got a bunch! They get an attitude when feeders are out!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw one female five days ago, I have now about 20 with 7 feeders in Tomball. Males just arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Few in lake jackson


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

They are in La Grange we have about 10


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

Got a gaggle of 7 on my feeders.....territorial little boogers they are. Fun to watch.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Next time you are watching these bad boys and girls duke it out, and if you have love bugs around. Watch every Love Bug rise everytime one hummer flies over them...crazy thing to watch.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

*Hummers*

End of August we had two show up. Yesterday they have grown to about 50 to 60 birds. love to watch the little critters.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Setting up the feeders now and will report again tomorrow. Going to set up a roost wire that I saw here on another site just to see what happens.


----------



## ssg57 (May 4, 2011)

*Hummingbirds in Simonton*

They have been at my place for the past month around 20 or so sharing 4 feeders. This morning 9/5/13 all of the families arrived and at least 100 plus birds swarming the feeders. I am now refilling 3-1qt feeders daily and a 1 gallon feeder every three days. This is a yearly occurrence at my house.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

They have been around ATX for at least a month but the last couple days it's been crrazy!
Little tiny boogers, brown in color.
We get a kick out of em...


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just today I have seen a significant increase in activity at my house. As I type right now i have at least 4 of them fighting over the feeder. When I left for work it was half full and when I got home it was empty. I'm new to this, so didn't understand what had happened, but i filled it back up and got it out and they are going nuts. Never new they were loud little guys.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought I saw one earlier in the week, have had a feeder out a couple of weeks. I decided to change the water and looked out the kitchen window where I hang it and there was a ruby redthroat buzzing around looking for the feeder. So I know I got at least one. Last year was the most I have ever seen around my house and they would feed almost till dark. Love those little birds.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

north of waco it's getting busy. lots of birds hitting my feeders the past couple days. looks like they're on the move and headed south.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just filled one up.....been procrastinating but think Ill go buy a few more for the kids to enjoy.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I saw 3 yesterday in Highlands....East of Houston on I 10.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a bunch show up at my place the past couple of days. Today the feeders were like Ellington field with fighter jets buzzing every where.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I currently have three 32 ounce feeders out and have about 12 - 15 birds. I will add feeders as the numbers increase. NW of Corpus Christi.


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

League City


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

According to a website at 93+ degrees you have to change the feeder everyday.

High temperatures Change nectar after
71-75 6 days
76-80 5 days
81-84 4 days
85-88 3 days
89-92 2 days
93+ change daily


----------



## ssg57 (May 4, 2011)

I don't need any chart......my birds are going through four 1-qts feeders in less than twelve hours and has been that way for the past two weeks.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We still have a few stragglers coming to our feeders here in northern Minnesota. It got down to 34 degrees 2 nights ago. We think (but really don't know for sure) that our local hummers are long gone. These may be the last of the ones coming down from Canada. Hopefully, we are only a refueling stop.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Been seeing a couple feeding off my hibiscus blooms the last couple weeks. Cypress/Copperfield area


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

We have 5 feeders out and they empty them in less than 12 hours. Wife called me today and said they were going nuts probly in excess of 50ish birds


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Three in League City.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got at least 4 in NW Houston.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I have 12 blowing and going in Spring.Starting to fill feeders twice a day.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 2 feeders out and have 6 eating now in San Leon.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

We have prob 20-30 hitting three feeders the last couple weeks in louise. The feeders get emptied every day. Last year my wife and i were tearing the surf trout up with thousands of humming birds flying over. They were coming over in waves, every time we looked up. Never been fishing at the beach when they were coming through, awesome sight. They were flying low, just over our rod tips


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I had 20-30 show up this past Saturday in Alvin.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Had to refill all 12 of mine yesterday. The monarchs and other butterflies have also shown up.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Have 5 permanent and sometimes up to a dozen. My fat cat Chili can't jump high enough to get them so he thinks he can out smart them from above,,,,,not, he's fallen off the patio 3 times that I've seen!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

ive got a couple hundred on 10 big feeders


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> According to a website at 93+ degrees you have to change the feeder everyday.
> 
> High temperatures Change nectar after
> 71-75 6 days
> ...


What happens is the mixture starts to ferment.
This in turn causes a fungus to grow around their bill thus enabling them to stick it down into the mixture.
The cure for this is mix water and sugar (1/4 cup sugar, 1 cup water) in a pan and just barely bring it to a boil. This is supposed to prevent fermenting.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mallardman02 said:


> I had 20-30 show up this past Saturday in Alvin.


I'm just south of Alvin on the north side of Santa Fe. We've been having about the same at our two feeders for the past couple of weeks. Great fun to watch.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

We have three at our feeder in League City. I once had a cat that noticed some hummers that would swoop low across the same spot in the yard when leaving the feeder so she layed there in full view and snagged one when it flew right over her.


----------



## prophet0313 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Friendly Hummingbird*

Buddy of mine had this little guy land on his wrist while having lunch outdoors.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dont know how many i got but im up to 3 feeders out now 1 left for the next ones to show up


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have one BIG feeder , and I have 6-8 all the time. My feeder has a little perch outside of each feeding station and they seem to like it. 

Thanks for the fermenting info and when to change it!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

In centx they seem to have headed south due to that last "cool front"


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, next stop, Rockport.


----------



## Stevec (Jul 6, 2013)

We have 4 working our feeders


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bumper crop just showed up here,


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I've had about a dozen or so between 2 feeders for about a month now. Sounds like a hornet's nest when I'm outside.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Shoreacres has quite a few


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Bumper crop just showed up here,


They've moved in here this afternoon by the droves - fun to watch!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ours dropped way back the last few days


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

We have at least 5 at our feeders. Probably more because I hear them chirping all over the place.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

My grey striped cat is 3 for 4 in League City. sad3sm


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Only got one left here in Utopia, the rest have moved on.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Yard is planted for them and butterflys. See some every day.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

prophet0313 said:


> Buddy of mine had this little guy land on his wrist while having lunch outdoors.


Now that is way 2cool.



KJON said:


> Have 5 permanent and sometimes up to a dozen. My fat cat Chili can't jump high enough to get them so he thinks he can out smart them from above,,,,,not, he's fallen off the patio 3 times that I've seen!


You ever see the George Carlin bit where he talks about cats and acts out their reactions to doing stupid things like running into glass doors? "Oh meow, meow, F-ing meow!" Lmao.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Saw a hummer last Sunday and the Kontikki resort flying around a FOR RENT sign in a window.We haven't had any for a month now in North Texas.My brother went through 1 Gal. a day of surgar water in Colorado.They have lots of the orange kind.Rufus I think they are.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We have a 'few' on our front porch....this was taken this morning. At the one minute spot they really start to show up. gb


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Multiple feeders make a difference. We had two or three hummers at our one feeder for weeks. I put out a second feeder and within minutes there were six hummers.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

galvbay said:


> We have a 'few' on our front porch....this was taken this morning. At the one minute spot they really start to show up. gb


Sweet video!! That's what it looks like on my back porch. I'm just north of you in Mont Belvieu!!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Excellent Video!*

I got back on this thread to post my 'awesome' photo and now it doesn't look so awesome. We have four feeders up and had around 15 hummers today, the most we've ever had by a long shot. This is a great autumn for hummingbirds...

It's amazing how dominant birds will totally monopolize a feeder, allowing no other birds to feed there, while one or two feeders over, 7 or 8 will cooperate and feed together. The feeder below has four feeding stands. This morning there were two birds sharing a single stand on three of the four. On the adjacent feeders, one bird guarding and not allowing any sharing. Little alpha buttheads...


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

So last year on a trip to the floaters, on the way back to port a, i saw a ruby throated male. Well over 100 miles out to see. Got me to thinking surely he was a goner. How did he wind up that far out and with a metabolism like that i wonder what the point of no return is.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

100 miles?
Nothing for them during the migration to South America non stop.
Nature is amazing.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*We have a few*

For the past week we have had 20-30 rth's and one rufour but over the weekend we have 50-100 at our 14 feeders. Closer to 100 the last two days.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I still have a ton at the feeders in Nada. The cold front coming this weekend will most likely move them out but there will be more. Not as many though.


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Cubera, thank you . Thats pretty amazing. I truely thought he was a goner.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got down to matagorda filled my feeder. Maybe 50 birds within an hour


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally put feeders out a few days ago and we're loaded with them in Seabrook. For whatever reason we never saw any in May and we always have them for a few weeks in late spring.

Gotta love morning coffee on the back porch and watching the aerial dog fights. But like someone said in an earlier post a few feeders down it will be all Kumbaya and multiple birds eating at one feeder. Funny little birds.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

put 2 feeders out 2 days ago and got my 1st one this morning


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I had 3 for about 2 weeks, and then on the morning of the first day of spring they started swarming. Got about 14-16 now.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> I had 3 for about 2 weeks, and then on the morning of the first day of spring they started swarming. Got about 14-16 now.


yall always get more than me and im right on the coast, most ive had was around 8 and thats when it was so dry in that fall a couple years ago


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

1 here so far


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Took this this am just before leaving Utopia, more coming every day.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I left my feeders up all winter. Had hummers all through winter.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

put 1 feeder up about 4 days ago, saw my 1st one an hour ago


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Had a couple show up a few days ago but haven't seen them since. They will show up in force soon.


----------



## ssg57 (May 4, 2011)

I have 4 feeders out and seen 10 hummers fighting over them. Located in NW Fort Bend County.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well is everybodys hummers gone? i havent noticed any in a few days


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I still have a couple if regulars hanging around


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Last one I saw was two days ago.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well i put our fresh juice so if none in 3 days down till spring as i never get any regulars


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't seen one in 4 or 5 days. Might be one around, the nectar is going down slightly.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

mine have been gone at least a week or so


----------

